# Captain Phil Harris from Deadliest Catch Dies



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 10, 2010)

The Discovery Channel show Deadliest Catch looses one of their iconic characters, Captain Phil Harris, of the Cornelia Marie. He died of a stroke. He was a chain smoking, caffine drinking stressed out dude, and Mother Nature caught up with him. 

http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/deadliestcatch/phil-harris/


----------



## 68 Automag (Feb 10, 2010)

That's awful, Phil was one of the best captains to watch on DC


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 10, 2010)

He will be missed!!!


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 10, 2010)

that sucks phil was my favorite RIP phil


----------



## chrisoppie (Feb 10, 2010)

Too Bad...


----------



## ray benson (Feb 10, 2010)

What a character. He sure didn't take care of himself.
http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/02/10/captain-phil-harris-dies/


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Without Capt'n Phil, I would have never learned about Crab :censored: Bubbles. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHhMyc4uvKg


----------



## Maldeney (Feb 10, 2010)

That's a damn shame!


----------



## stihlms460 (Feb 10, 2010)

rip phil, may the lord be with you and your family. he made that show in my opinion, just like how dwayne made axemen good in season 1 and 2


----------



## K7NUT (Feb 10, 2010)

ray benson said:


> What a character. He sure didn't take care of himself.
> But I sure liked him aswell...!
> That sure is agreat show...
> 
> ...


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah Phil made the show much more interesting that's for sure.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 11, 2010)

he was down to earth tom


----------



## flushcut (Feb 11, 2010)

Bummer, I liked that guy he was good people. I wonder if his sons are going to take his spot or is somebody else taking his seat?


----------



## huskystihl (Feb 14, 2010)

The one show he was on shore and went to the hospital and his BP was like 200 over 140. He should have called it quits right then and there and started taking care of himself. My dad played the stress game and was in similar shape till he realized if he didn't calm down and get on some meds he was gonna blow a gasket. Like my grandpappy always said, getting old is hell. Thats to bad!


----------

